# 05 altima 3.5



## Coolie_don (Jun 20, 2014)

I have a 2005 altima 3.5 I was driving and I started to smell like burning wire. About a hour later I was on the highway and all of a sudden when I press the gas Peddle nothing was happening but the car was still on I pulled over and turned it off and it wouldn't start back But I am getting power to everything else can anyone help with this


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Coolie_don said:


> I have a 2005 altima 3.5 I was driving and I started to smell like burning wire. About a hour later I was on the highway and all of a sudden when I press the gas Peddle nothing was happening but the car was still on I pulled over and turned it off and it wouldn't start back But I am getting power to everything else can anyone help with this


Alot of these cars have crankshaft sensor issues. Not sure about your burning wire smell? did the check engine light come on? Look around in the engine bay if a wire shorted it can cause the insolation to melt which is most likely what you smelt. Look around in the engine bay a melted wire is easy to spot. Good luck


----------



## Coolie_don (Jun 20, 2014)

I checked but couldn't find any wire that was burnt I changed the cam shaft sensor a few months back. Would a cam sensor cause the car to stop accelerating like that. This is the second time on the highway my car died. Nassans should come with a warning that there very dangerous and might kill you


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Coolie_don said:


> I checked but couldn't find any wire that was burnt I changed the cam shaft sensor a few months back. Would a cam sensor cause the car to stop accelerating like that. This is the second time on the highway my car died. Nassans should come with a warning that there very dangerous and might kill you


I had a cam code come up on my car and it made the car hesitate for about 10 seconds with no acceleration. I had my music blarring thought the car stalled. 
I looked at the tach and it was at idle, after that the traction light, check engine light came on, after the lights came on was able to resume driving with no issue. All of that happened in about 20 seconds tops. 
BTW this car has 2 cam sensors and a crank sensor they are all the same part.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

th V6's have 2 cam 1 crank sensor... and they are all different, (angle on the connectors)


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Yes i should have specified that. Thank for the clarification speedo


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

are you asking about a 08-09 350Z ?, short answer, no, they started using the "HR" (high rev) engine in 07, different intake (upper & lwr)


----------



## Duwhop31 (Aug 19, 2014)

My 05 Altima 3.5l is making a ticking / clicking noise when I start it up. What could this be?


----------

